# first post so i thought I would share my stash



## curtwill (Feb 2, 2008)

I really enjoy this forum and i finally decided to stick my toe in the water and see what happens....humidor is nothing special but I really love what I have inside....
arganese maduro presidentes, ghurkha black dragons, cao maduros, 601 blue, pepinn jj maduro, a couple el ricos, a few ashtons, cao criollo, perdomo esv, a few sancho panza double maduros and in the last pictue...my favorites...my last h. upmann magnum 50...got a dozen when a buddy came back from Cuba in 2006... and my last 3 titan de bronze chicos....very tasty...got them in Miami last spring....going back in April..can't wait...thanks for reading...


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice selection..and welcome...chilliwack BC you from...?


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

curtwill said:


> I really enjoy this forum and i finally decided to stick my toe in the water and see what happens....humidor is nothing special but I really love what I have inside....
> arganese maduro presidentes, ghurkha black dragons, cao maduros, 601 blue, pepinn jj maduro, a couple el ricos, a few ashtons, cao criollo, perdomo esv, a few sancho panza double maduros and in the last pictue...my favorites...my last h. upmann magnum 50...got a dozen when a buddy came back from Cuba in 2006... and my last 3 titan de bronze chicos....very tasty...got them in Miami last spring....going back in April..can't wait...thanks for reading...


Very nice collection! El Ricos, those have peaked my interest lately.


----------



## curtwill (Feb 2, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> very nice selection..and welcome...chilliwack BC you from...?


yep....the great snowy fraser valley (at least it is right now)


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

theres a social group called "team canada" come check it out...im from victoria. and my other buddy is from van....if you click my signature it will take you there


----------



## curtwill (Feb 2, 2008)

zitro_joe said:


> Very nice collection! El Ricos, those have peaked my interest lately.


they are really tasty...not nearly as strong as la gloria cubana who makes them...nice and bready with some cedar...not easy to find (got them at El Credito in Miami)... my palate is a bit weak and the real peppery smokes like la flor and la gloria are a bit intense for me


----------



## curtwill (Feb 2, 2008)

karmaz00 said:


> theres a social group called "team canada" come check it out...im from victoria. and my other buddy is from van....if you click my signature it will take you there


thanks....I'm in


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

nice stash Curtis


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Since you are sharing your stash with us, let me PM you my address so you can mail me my share. HAHAHA. Nice little collection.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Welcome, looks like your building a nice collection of sticks!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Welcome Curtis, nice sticks, very nice.
Vinnie :smoke:


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Great selection cigars in you collection, but remember they are for smoking and welcome.


----------



## curtwill (Feb 2, 2008)

mc2712 said:


> Great selection cigars in you collection, but remember they are for smoking and welcome.


oh yeah...they will all get smoked...only manage to enjoy 1 or 2 a week during the winter...so I seem to aquire more than I smoke right now....but with the approach spring and some nice weather my balcony is my evening retreat..........

thanks for all the positaive vibes.....long ashes!


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome cigars!!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

NIce stash, welcome to the forum


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice selection of sticks,,,I do the same as I try not to get stuck with a just a few brands of cigars. There are so many to try and not enough time to try them all.


----------



## Chubno (Dec 11, 2006)

NICE and welcome


----------

